# Daemon tools pro, virtual drives invalid when added



## vitaminj1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have recently bought a new computer, and decided to install daemon tools onto it so I can play my pc games without a disk. It installed fine and everything but when i tried to add a virtual drive so that I could mount stuff, a box comes up that says "adding virtual device" like usual, and when its done the icon for the device has a little red circle with a line through it next to it and it is labelled invalid. I've tried to remove the upper and lower registry filters but since my new laptop is running windows 8 it is a little different and I have not been able to figure it out. Any help would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Try the following Microsoft Fix-it, and then restart your computer ---
Fix problems with CD or DVD drives that can

For best results with Daemon Tools, make sure you have the latest version for use with Windows 8.
Daemon Tools Pro = version 5.2 or newer
Daemon Tools Lite = version 4.46.1 or newer

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

One thing I do not understand... Why would you use 3rd party .iso mounting software when Windows 8 natively allows the mounting of .iso images to virtual drives.

Daemon tools is one of the bigger causes of BSODs in Vista and 7, and since Windows 8 is based on the same kernel, I would have to assume that it would be the same in Windows 8.

I suggest uninstalling Daemon tools and using the native Windows mounting system.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Since the iso mounting feature in Windows 8 is so new, here's a brief how-to with some screen-shots --- How to mount an ISO image in Windows 8


----------

